# Water/Fuel Seperator Filter



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Anybody ever have one of these leak? My buddy had an issue when we launched this morning. We can’t determine for sure where the leak is coming from. There is a “bubble” on the lower side of the filter, but could not see a crack. Other than replacing the filter, what would you check in a pinch?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Turns out, it was simply a water/fuel separator filter failure. Lesson learned--always carry a spare on board.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I like the Moeller ClearSite


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I had lots of trouble, a couple of years ago with the clear bowl and filter element joint, leaking. I finally just gave up and replaced it with just a one piece filter. I never drained any water anyway.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Marsh Pirate, my Yamaha tech said that the newer motors all have sensors that trigger an alarm anytime it detects water in the fuel. So in his view, the Racor type filters are not really necessary and kind of a waste of money. If you buy good fuel, keep your tank full when the boat is stored and make sure the fuel cap gasket is supple, there should never be any water in the fuel.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Marsh Pirate said:


> I had lots of trouble, a couple of years ago with the clear bowl and filter element joint, leaking. I finally just gave up and replaced it with just a one piece filter. I never drained any water anyway.


This is my second boat I installed one on, never leaks a drop so I guess I got a good one. I have a 2001 Yamaha 70 2 stroke so no fancy water sensors. I peek at it after every trip and have not had to drain water yet but on my last boat it saved the motor. I had a cracked vent fitting on top of my tank that let water get in the gas when my ice chest drain plug was out or water ran into the bow hatch from the deck.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

The leak started after I changed the filter cartridge. I've had that boat since 2006. Change the filter every year. I thought it was just a bad filter cartridge to start with, but after the third one, I threw in the towel.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Marsh Pirate said:


> The leak started after I changed the filter cartridge. I've had that boat since 2006. Change the filter every year. I thought it was just a bad filter cartridge to start with, but after the third one, I threw in the towel.


I bought the composite filter housing as well, I always hated the cast aluminum ones because the coating flaked off around the fittings.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2018)

I prefer the regular spin ons over the racor style.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

DBStoots said:


> Marsh Pirate, my Yamaha tech said that the newer motors all have sensors that trigger an alarm anytime it detects water in the fuel. So in his view, the Racor type filters are not really necessary and kind of a waste of money. If you buy good fuel, keep your tank full when the boat is stored and make sure the fuel cap gasket is supple, there should never be any water in the fuel.


It's cheap insurance to me. They also filter out anything larger than 10 micron. To each his own.


----------

